# BBC releases Blue Planet II Trailer



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2017)

The sequel to the greatest documentary of all time!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 7, 2017)

Really nice ! Makes you wonder why we still look for another planet.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Really nice ! Makes you wonder why we still look for another planet.



Yeah we know more about space than we do our oceans.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 7, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Really nice ! Makes you wonder why we still look for another planet.



Because many of our awesome modern technology comes directly from our attempts to explore space.

NASA spinoff technologies - Wikipedia


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 7, 2017)

I've changed the title from "drops" to "releases" because in the UK the former means to cancel.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 7, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> Because many of our awesome modern technology comes directly from our attempts to explore space.
> 
> NASA spinoff technologies - Wikipedia



And in the same time, some of us destroy our oceans.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 7, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> Yeah we know more about space than we do our oceans.



We _do_ know about our oceans. The reality is tough and survival techniques are the key in there. The big one always eat the small one. The big bad wolf (the human in this case) doesn't care about pollution (oil spill, plastic, marine debris, human trash, etc)


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 7, 2017)

Alexa said:


> And in the same time, some of us destroy our oceans.



We're very good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> I've changed the title from "drops" to "releases" because in the UK the former means to cancel.


You brits and your silly words.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Alexa (Oct 7, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> You brits and your silly words.



But you must admit, their accent is awesome !


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 8, 2017)

And now the longer 5 minute prequel - with music by Hans Zimmer and Radiohead:






Excited much.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 8, 2017)

Those 5 minutes are incredible ! Thanks, Brian !


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Oct 8, 2017)

OH MY GOD YASSSS!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 12, 2017)

Loved the scenes with the dolphins and pilot whales coming together for a social meeting in episode 1.

And also the role of undersea vents as a possible origin for life, not just on Earth, but elsewhere in the solar system - not least Europa and Enceladus.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 12, 2017)

It's an amazing series so far. In episode 2 I loved the methane bubbles bursting out of the ocean floor, trailing silt like rocket exhaust. And the weird brine lakes at the bottom of the ocean and the toxic-shock contortions of the eel unwise enough to dive into it.

What I didn't love was the huge areas laid waste by deep trawler nets.


----------



## Dan Jones (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes the brine lakes were really like something out of SFF, weren't they? And the eels going into toxic shock - that was somehow a really disturbing piece of footage, though I can't put my finger on why. I've watched countless documentaries where animals have suffered, in hunts etc, but this was different, perhaps as it was so alien, so "weird".

Wonderful, wonderful series. I probably sound like a Daily Mailer now but the BBC Natural History unit really is worth the licence fee alone. Such dedication and vision.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 19, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Loved the scenes with the dolphins and pilot whales coming together for a social meeting in episode 1.
> 
> And also the role of undersea vents as a possible origin for life, not just on Earth, but elsewhere in the solar system - not least Europa and Enceladus.



I was like, did the Dolphins just make a deal with them??? Underwater international relations!!!! And I say that because they aren't the same freaking species. That's the only time I've ever seen an animal turn around and face their enemy with literally no aggression whatsoever. Did the Dolphin's fins move up and down? "Woah. Woah. Don't fight us, we can work together." Usually if an animal faces their enemy or a threat they either run or charge directly at them and fight til the death/one gives up. The dolphins actually thought what to do in this situation and implemented a plan!

Dolphins, sing, surf, have fun, make friends and make deals.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 19, 2017)

It's rare for false killer whales to attack dolphins, so the dolphins probably wouldn't have seen them as a threat. Also, as Attenborough said, it seems these groups knew each other from way back, so while it is a mystery, it's not as if the dolphins used brainpower to turned a dangerous situation around.


----------



## crystal haven (Nov 19, 2017)

A brilliant series. Truly amazing filming.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 19, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> It's rare for false killer whales to attack dolphins, so the dolphins probably wouldn't have seen them as a threat. Also, as Attenborough said, it seems these groups knew each other from way back, so while it is a mystery, it's not as if the dolphins used brainpower to turned a dangerous situation around.



My mistake from the way he described it it sure sounded like they were going to go after the dolphins and I'm well aware of the aggressive nature of the killers. My childhood was crushed when I learned how much of a predator they are.

It looked like the dolphins at first were running away from them as if to get the food first


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 19, 2017)

I love that there seems to have been some collaboration with the Octonauts team which means that even my youngest is interested and all my kids have a bit of knowledge going into it.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 19, 2017)

Love the trailer!  Way cool and beautiful!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2017)

For the coral seas episode, the astonishing octopus and the fish team partnership, the Lovecraftian bobbit worms, and the shark/grouper gathering, were all highlights.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 26, 2018)

I've finally watched the first two episodes. There is so much color and diversity in our oceans. The dark side is the life our there is really without mercy. The instinct for survivial is essential and small fishes usually end up in the mouth of big fishes. Amazing and a little scary in the same time.


----------

